
SNES Classic trick for beating difficult Nintendo games - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/22/16179484/snes-classic-photos-video-hands-on-rewind
======
Raphmedia
TL;DR : It's save states.

~~~
eridius
Sounds like it lets you resume from before your save state.

> _Or you can rewatch up to a minute (depending on the game) of your gameplay
> before you hit suspend, then pick up the game from a moment before you
> saved._

------
overcast
Looks like they took a logical cue from the emulators. The quick save, restart
feature was basically the only way I was beating some of those older games.
Punishingly difficult.

~~~
jle17
It seems they go further than the classic save states (that are already
present on other Nintendo devices) and have implemented a rewind ability.

This reminds me of [http://nintaco.com/](http://nintaco.com/), a recently
released NES emulator with an infinite rewind ability. It is apparently
implemented with a mix of save states and a recording of controller input
which allows to reduce memory usage by just having to replay the input since
the last save state.

I would be curious to know if the SNES Classic uses the same trick, although I
suppose they don't need it as they probably don't support going very far back
in time.

